# Debian in Deutsch und 64bit?



## Lord_Fritte (3. Januar 2005)

hi gibts eine deutsche 64bit fähige debian version?


----------



## Ben Ben (3. Januar 2005)

Es gibt die Debian Testing-true64, die dem aktuellen Testingbaum entspricht. Deutsch k.a.


----------



## Lord_Fritte (3. Januar 2005)

ich hab zur zeit suse und ein problem mit kopete also bei yahoo kann ich mich überhaupt nicht anmelden und bei icq kann ich zwar messages senden aber keine empfangen.


----------

